# Pen Box For 3 Bolt Actions



## adirondak5 (Oct 9, 2016)

I am making 3 bolt action pens for an acquaintance , a Magnum , Standard , and Mini , they also requested a box to display / store them in and pretty much just asked for something fitting for the theme of the pens . I worked on a design for a little while today with my CAD program and here's what I came up with so far . A walnut box slotted for the 3 pens with a recess top and bottom to be lined with velvet or similar . 7 3/8"  x 4"  x 1 3/8"  . I am thinking of neodymium magnet for a latch/closing method and small brass hinges on back side .
 Here's a picture of the rendering so far , any tips or ideas are appreciated . I'll probably start on this tomorrow , don't know if I'll get it on the CNC but will get it prepped .

Inside top and bottom






Outside top


----------



## ADKBUG (Oct 9, 2016)

Love the eagle cover!


----------



## LR9788 (Oct 9, 2016)

That looks great! What CNC do you have?


----------



## adirondak5 (Oct 9, 2016)

ADKBUG said:


> Love the eagle cover!



Thanks ADK , hopefully it carves as well as the simulated rendering .



LR9788 said:


> That looks great! What CNC do you have?



Thanks Luke . I have a CAMaster Stinger I


----------



## adirondak5 (Oct 10, 2016)

Got the bottom of the box done with CNC'ing and rough sanded , will start setting up for the top section shortly . I made a few small changes , just to fit recessed magnets to keep lid closed . I think the inside recess  will flock , it will be cleaner and easier than gluing in velvet , still pondering that . Here's a few pics


----------



## adirondak5 (Oct 10, 2016)

I got more done on this than I thought I would today . Machined the inside of the top piece , flipped it and machined the eagle on top of lid . Came out good , just need to clean it up a bit more and get hardware , hinges figured .

Roughing tool path done





Finish tool path done





inside of top and bottom





Top cleaned up a little , wiped with naptha


----------



## LR9788 (Oct 10, 2016)

Amazing!!


----------



## liljohn1368 (Oct 11, 2016)

Wow!!!!!!!!!


----------



## adirondak5 (Oct 11, 2016)

Thanks Luke & John 

Its coming along , I sealed the inside of the box with SealCoat Shellac so the flocking base won't be sucked up by the walnut . I won't get to flocking until the weekend . In the mean time I cleaned up the eagle a bit more , sand top and bottom pieces and got a coat of MinWax Tung Oil rubbed on . That really made the eagle carve pop out .


----------



## adirondak5 (Oct 13, 2016)

Got a little time to get the flocking done on the box today , now it'll sit for a few days and then I'll install the hardware and it will be done .


----------



## adirondak5 (Oct 15, 2016)

Finished the box up , and also finished the pens that go with it last night , a magnum , standard , and mini all in gun metal with cherry burl barrels . They fit in the box good . The magnets I used were neodymium 1/4" disc x 1/16" thick , I was a bit concerned they were going to be too strong but they work fine , the box stays securely closed and does not require much force to open at all . I did recess the magnets so they don't come in contact with each other , iirc there is approx a 1/32" gap between them when lid is closed . Overall this was a fun project .


----------



## Jim15 (Oct 15, 2016)

That's a great looking box and pens.


----------



## adirondak5 (Oct 15, 2016)

Jim15 said:


> That's a great looking box and pens.



Thanks Jim , I appreciate that


----------



## ed4copies (Oct 15, 2016)

GREAT presentation of a few very nice pens!!

VERY WELL DONE!!!


----------



## John Den (Oct 15, 2016)

Fantastic box.
I'm amazed at the depth of detail you get with CNC.
Congratulations 
John


----------



## adirondak5 (Oct 15, 2016)

ed4copies said:


> GREAT presentation of a few very nice pens!!
> 
> VERY WELL DONE!!!



Thanks very much Ed , very kind of you .



John Den said:


> Fantastic box.
> I'm amazed at the depth of detail you get with CNC.
> Congratulations
> John



Thank you John I do appreciate that .
 I used a .125 tapered ball nose at 7% step over , it took about an hour to carve the eagle , I could have used a smaller 1/32 tapered ball nose at about the same step over and gotten even better detail but the carve time would have been well over 3 hours . The interior and outline profile of both halfs of the box took about 10 minutes to machine out . You have to kind of balance what is acceptable with what is possible when it comes to relief carves with the CNC . As it was ,  there was very little clean up needed on the top carve so it was a good balance .


----------



## qquake (Oct 16, 2016)

That is beyond amazing!


----------



## adirondak5 (Oct 16, 2016)

qquake said:


> That is beyond amazing!



Thanks Jim


----------



## FourOaksCrafts (Dec 2, 2016)

Great box! Love the Eagle!


----------



## Chris Labedz (Jan 29, 2017)

Very cool just did a firefighters box if I knew how to post pictures I would still learning this site keep up the great work


----------



## adirondak5 (Jan 30, 2017)

FourOaksCrafts said:


> Great box! Love the Eagle!



Thanks Stephen 



Chris Labedz said:


> Very cool just did a firefighters box if I knew how to post pictures I would still learning this site keep up the great work



Thanks Chris . Would love to see a picture of your pen box


----------



## Chris Labedz (Jan 30, 2017)

adirondak5 said:


> FourOaksCrafts said:
> 
> 
> > Great box! Love the Eagle!
> ...












Here are some pics I have and inventables cnc



Sent from my iPad using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## adirondak5 (Jan 31, 2017)

Chris Labedz said:


> Here are some pics I have and inventables cnc
> Sent from my iPad using Penturners.org mobile app



Very nice box Chris ! I've been meaning to make a few boxes in that style .


----------

